# moving to singapore for 4 months



## angalang (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi, 

I will be moving from London to Singapore for 4 months on a visiting worker stipend. This will provide accommodation and about £30 per day (60 Singapore dollar).

Does this seem like a reasonable amount to live on?

Thanks
Ang


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, sure .. 60$ X 30 = 1,800.

As long as you don't have expensive habits, and since accomodation is covered, well, you can do it .. 

I lived in less than $ 1,200 at some time, and had to fork out rental as well.

Rough estimate: travel= 4$, by bus/train, breakfast 3$ (Egg/toast set) lunch 10 $ (for a Class A lunch- though you can make do for lesser, if you are away from CBD) and dinner about same as lunch = 27$ .. leave out the balance or accumulate the balance for a weekly beer/drink out  

You are good to go.

Stay away from expats, who live on company account and have no qualms burning 200 or more per night for drink


----------



## angalang (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks ecureilx.

Good to know it is possible, shame that it seems to do anything on the weekends will eat into my savings.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

not at all .. 

Unless you are into Tower stuff (it is a local word for x rated activities) .. you are good to go.

I know enough and more who live on Student Stipends of 900 $, and can still afford to have a weekend drink ..


----------



## ann d (Jun 19, 2012)

There is many activities you can do in sg during the wkends with that amount or less. Go for a trek, I recently went to the one at Macritchie treetop and enjoy some fringe free activites by the bay at esplande. Im sure you will be able to find something fascinating. The food is pretty affordable as well.


----------

